# Awkward X, Y Axis Locking Screws ... A Fix ?



## Subwayrocket (Aug 17, 2016)

While the Z is out in the open, i've found the X and Y axis locking screw handles to be a bit awkward.
I had bought new bolts and had planned to weld wing nuts on the ends but when I removed the x/y lock bolts and unscrewed the handles off of the bolts , I thought the little screws might aid me in just welding the wing nuts on to them. When I screwed them in they felt pretty solid so I tried one. Surprisingly they hold the wing nut on pretty well.  Finger tight on just one of them stopped me turning the X axis hand wheel. So here it is , it's pretty simple if anyone else does not care for these locking handles.


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's what I did. The cap head hex screws are pressed into the knobs for the X axis. For the Y there's a 1/8" spring pin in the knob/ bolt. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_B (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2016)

Joe, I've been thinking lately that I should make a new locking system for my RF-30. You just served it up on a platter.

Thanks.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

That's some nice work there Joe B .  I didn't even mind the getting my hands dirty part, it was simply just a chore to tighten the kind that came with my machine .


----------



## Muskt (Aug 19, 2016)

I like your idea for the locking device--Way Cool!!

Could you elaborate a bit on the silicon pad heater on the base of the mill?

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## Joe_B (Aug 19, 2016)

Muskt said:


> I like your idea for the locking device--Way Cool!!
> 
> Could you elaborate a bit on the silicon pad heater on the base of the mill?
> 
> Jerry in Delaware



Hi Jerry, you are very observant. That heater is part of a rust prevention system I designed for my machines. What it does is to keep the castings at a temperature that is 5 degrees above the dew point. It uses a humidity sensor and an arduino to control things. It works great, I have not had any rust on my lathe or mill since I put this system in.






Joe


----------



## pugslyyy (Aug 29, 2016)

Joe_B said:


> Hi Jerry, you are very observant. That heater is part of a rust prevention system I designed for my machines. What it does is to keep the castings at a temperature that is 5 degrees above the dew point. It uses a humidity sensor and an arduino to control things. It works great, I have not had any rust on my lathe or mill since I put this system in.
> 
> Joe



That's pretty slick.  I've done some arduino builds so should consider something like that.  My shop is under the house so in the summer months humidity is a huge issue - I pull a gallon or 2 of water out of the air every day with my dehumidifier.


----------



## Joe_B (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, if you know arduino, this is an easy one. You need a DHT sensor and a remote temperature sensor. The heater is driven from a solid state relay. You can calculate the dewpoint from the DHT sensor. Then all you need to do is turn on the heater when the casting temperature drops to 5 degrees + the dewpoint. As long as you keep the castings 5 degrees above the dew point, condensation can never form. Look through some of my doodads video's, I had a kill a watt meter on it for the first  year and it only cost me a couple of bucks to run it all year.


----------



## jdell42 (Aug 29, 2016)

One of the most useful mods I have seen... Thanks for posting Joe.  Need to move this one up on the priority list.


----------



## Subwayrocket (Aug 29, 2016)

well, the little set screws are getting loose. Looks like a little fusion tack on each side is in order .


----------



## rherrell (Sep 1, 2016)

Great minds think alike!!! Here's my version ,,,

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mods-for-my-pm932.36352/

I made the extensions from 1/2" drill rod.


----------



## Bray D (Sep 1, 2016)

Nicely done, guys. This was my solution for the X and Y axis'.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#60965k53/=13zbxjf

And for the Z axis: http://www.mcmaster.com/#6848k48/=13zbxxz

edit: Double check the thread size and lengths if you plan to order them. Pretty sure those are what I got, but it was a long time ago so I don't remember exactly.


----------

